# How do you stay awake?



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest. 
But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens. 
What do you guys do?
I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup. 
But I can't do sunflower seeds with pax in the car. Pretty gross. A few times I've had to fight nodding off while driving a pax. Oddly enough, this wasn't late at night. After my other job, sometimes I drive a few hours before heading home. Need something to help me in those situations. 
What's your trick or favorite energy drink?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I get the market pantry energy drink packets from target...they have strawberry and grape. Cheaper and more convenient than redbull, monster, and rockstar. Although I crave the blue rockstar zeros, those things are fantastic!

Also, the 99 cent store has caffeine pills.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Why fight it?

When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I do a split shift, 9 til noon morning 3ish until 7;30ish in the evening. I go home for lunch. Coffee in the morning and Monster Red in the afternoon. Is there any way for you to catch a nap between your day job and Uber shift?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...

For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Natural.
Ive always not been on a 24 hour cycle.

I can also sleep anytime anywhere when i want to.
On steel grating.
During a 1/2 hour lunch.
Standing up in a manlift 100 feet up.
On an 8 inch beam high in the air . . .
Noise and comfort, day or night not an issue.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Yes sunflower seeds are my go to. I suggest getting raw ones because regular has too much sodium. I usually mix raw with roasted/salted. 
A good candy is jolly ranchers. If you don't bite, it usually takes 7 minutes to finish one. Also they are only about 23 calories per jolly rancher. Which equates to about 3 calories per minute. Even if you consumed them for an hour it would be about 190 calories per hour. Sun flower seeds are about 1 calorie per 2-3 seeds depending on the size. Pretty low.


----------



## Confused (Apr 11, 2017)

Take a 20 minute powernap


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Confused said:


> Take a 20 minute powernap


I love those! Wish I could do them, more often!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I use to go with 5 hour energy but now I get an Arizona Energy drink only cost a dollar and I sip on it as I drive. Keeps me going.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PTUber said:


> I use to go with 5 hour energy but now I get an Arizona Energy drink only cost a dollar and I sip on it as I drive. Keeps me going.


Where can find?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Tired? STOP. Take a nap. 15 minutes will do wonders.

I carry one of those horseshoe shaped pillows. Tip the seat back, set the timer, lock the car and it's off to dream land. Wake up, walk around the car while opening doors and checking things out. Now you're ready to drive.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where can find?


You should be able to find it at any gas station/convenience store. I get mine at Holiday Gas or Super America. Not sure what chain stores you have in your market.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's hard for me to relate to the OP because I've never reached the point of feeling like I might nod off with a passenger in the car. I'm usually good until at least 1:00 or 2:00am with my caffeinated diet cokes. If I start feeling drowsy I turn off the app and call it a night.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PTUber said:


> You should be able to find it at any gas station/convenience store. I get mine at Holiday Gas or Super America. Not sure what chain stores you have in your market.


Target and wallmart here, I'm always looking for sugar free options. There are some good ones.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Yes sunflower seeds are my go to. I suggest getting raw ones because regular has too much sodium. I usually mix raw with roasted/salted.
> .


Last week I found some spicy Tapatio sunflower seeds. Didn't like them at all. My tongue was on fire! But I'm keeping them around because I am definitely not falling asleep if I'm popping those in my mouth.



Coachman said:


> It's hard for me to relate to the OP because I've never reached the point of feeling like I might nod off with a passenger in the car. I'm usually good until at least 1:00 or 2:00am with my caffeinated diet cokes. If I start feeling drowsy I turn off the app and call it a night.


Doesn't happen very often. But when it does I really struggle if I don't have something to help me stay alert.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where can find?


CVS


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Last week I found some spicy Tapatio sunflower seeds. Didn't like them at all. My tongue was on fire! But I'm keeping them around because I am definitely not falling asleep if I'm popping those in my mouth.
> 
> Doesn't happen very often. But when it does I really struggle if I don't have something to help me stay alert.


I tried to find different flavors but they usually add things that are artificial.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Adderall. Tired? Feel like nodding off? Pop an Adderall and you're good to go for 24 hours.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Nothing works better than a power nap. Took 2 this morning when I was charging up my car.


----------



## Jprime (Mar 21, 2016)

Lime rockstars, way more of a boost than monster and cheaper than redbull. Normally get 2 for $4


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Kickstarts and vivadin caffeine pills.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I usually stop to drink water and freshen up mu face with moist towelettes. Sometimes I am on my shift and it is 1 pm in the afternoon and I start feeling tired but 30 minutes later, I am wide awake and fine.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Mountain Dew has a lot of caffeine and the sugar gives you energy.

I don't fall asleep driving because I just don't. I can't sleep unless I'm in a bed and choose to sleep. I can't sleep in a car or plane or bus or watching TV.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Mountain Dew has a lot of caffeine and the sugar gives you energy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> .


I haven't had Moutain Dew in years. I might need to give it a try


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Get out of the car, do about 20 burpees. You won't be tired for another hour, no way. Heartbeat speeds up, bloodflow speeds up, plus it's good stretching and keeps ya from developing dead legs.


----------



## BigMonkey (Feb 27, 2017)

Others have said it, but a power nap is best. 15 min. Takes your body thru a refresh cycle without going into REM sleep. I have a sleep mask in the car. Recline the seat, put in sunshade on windshield, turn on my sleep playlist on my iPod, lock the doors, picture flurry of snow flakes flying in my face, and down for the count.


----------



## Commando (May 16, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...
> 
> For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


I have issues sleeping. My problems sleepong started when I was in the Marine Corps. I get maybe 3 hrs straight of sleep.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

meth works wonders. and coke isnt terrible either. I usually share with my pax for great tips.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Cocaine.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Gum.. bubble gum but I don't pop it or make bubbles with pax in the car, I like spearmint it's kinda refreshing with a zing to wake you up. And Sweet tea,


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I read these forums while on the highway. Glancing back and forth between the phone and the road keeps my brain entertained at 3 AM and is safer for me than staring off into the black tunnel abyss that is highway night driving.


----------



## Anthony Stuertzel (May 23, 2017)

I try to avoid energy drinks. If I do get an energy drink, it's always sugar free because energy drinks wreck your shit too much already. Instead, I stick to coffee or caffeine tablets. Either way, drinking caffeine will dehydrate you; so you have to make sure to drink plenty of water. If you don't, despite the caffeine going to work in your brain, you will feel tired just from dehydration.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


gum, Copenhagen, coffee and cat naps.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Judging by the intellect of some of the drivers in other threads, I'd say they're staying awake with Walt & Jesse's fine product.


----------



## Ant Farmer (May 28, 2017)

I eat half a packet of No-Doz. keeps me awake for 24 hours.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Coffee and energy drinks will give a jolt, but tea will give a sustainable alertness.

Iced tea any size is $1.00 at McDonald's


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


The odds are EXTREMELY high that you're dehydrated and/or that you're not getting fresh air flow if you get tired in the way described... Average ht/wt adults (around 5'10" male, 190 lbs) needs EIGHTY ozs of water, or some of which can be milk, per day...no caffeine, ever. You'll be on a constant cycle of needing more. If you stop consuming caffeine and you're exhausted, you need more sleep. Or deeper sleep. Which you can achieve by getting more sun exposure during daylight hours.

Mostly though, you probably just need energy via protein, and that's exactly what you're getting in the seeds. All seeds are nutrient dense, so consuming nuts or seeds will provide protein, which will provide energy for about 4 hrs. Please do NOT drink energy drinks....omg.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Proper sleep and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Adderall. Tired? Feel like nodding off? Pop an Adderall and you're good to go for 24 hours.


HEY YOU WEREN'T KIDDING. I JUST TOOK ONE AND IT IS GO TIME BABY!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I take super small sips of 5 hour energy only in cases of emergency, when I feel myself getting really sleepy. Then I'll complete the ride and use the filter on my way home to pick up any pax already headed my way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Couple of hits offa my crack pipe and I feel MUCH better.
Or a line of coke ... hard to find good coke these days tho.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tedgey said:


> HEY YOU WEREN'T KIDDING. I JUST TOOK ONE AND IT IS GO TIME BABY!


Careful! While Adderall can be very useful when used in moderation, there are serious side effects. According to WebMD and RXList, Adderall is habit forming and chronic use may lead to dependence. Adderall, which contains amphetamine and dextroamphetamine salts, is a central nervous system (CNS) stimulant used for treating attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and narcolepsy. Documented side effects of Adderall include: nervousness, restlessness, excitability, dizziness, headache, weakness, fear, anxiety, irritability, agitation, blurred vision, sleep problems (insomnia), dry mouth, unpleasant taste in mouth, diarrhea, constipation, stomach pain, nausea, vomiting, fever, hair loss, loss of appetite, weight loss, tremor, loss of interest in sex, impotence, difficulty having an orgasm, increased blood pressure, increased heart rate, and palpitations.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Bevital said:


> I do a split shift, 9 til noon morning 3ish until 7;30ish in the evening. I go home for lunch. Coffee in the morning and Monster Red in the afternoon. Is there any way for you to catch a nap between your day job and Uber shift?


Heart attack coming to a driver near you lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to drive and attend an ambulance in Detroit. We had three days on, and two off. Then two days on, and three off. 
IF you were first out, and it was a three day weekend, and IF it was the first of the month (welfare checks issued) it was guaranteed that you were going to be rolling all the time. Gunshot, knifing, auto v pedestrian, beating, drug overdose, then start the rotation over ... and over.

I learned how to sleep in fifteen and twenty minute increments. My partner and I would take turns driving and attending. When we got to the ER the driver would help unload, then restock and clean the back and go to the driver seat and sleep for a few. Then we'd switch for the next run. Take turns attending and sleeping.

I learned to get into a deep REM sleep real fast. It works. 

One day, on the way home after a rough rotation I fell asleep at a red light. LoL. Woke up to a cop banging on my window yelling, "Hey buddy ... you ok?" He threatened to arrest me for impaired driving. Talked him into following me back to the office and slept for four hours before attempting the drive home.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Maven said:


> Documented side effects of Adderall include: nervousness, restlessness, excitability, dizziness, headache, weakness, fear, anxiety, irritability, agitation, blurred vision, sleep problems (insomnia), dry mouth, unpleasant taste in mouth, diarrhea, constipation, stomach pain, nausea, vomiting, fever, hair loss, loss of appetite, weight loss, tremor, loss of interest in sex, impotence, difficulty having an orgasm, increased blood pressure, increased heart rate, and palpitations.


SO ARE THERE ANY NEGATIVE SIDE EFFECTS?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey my thread got featured! 
And they all said i would never amount to anything. Who's laughing now?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tedgey said:


> SO ARE THERE ANY NEGATIVE SIDE EFFECTS?


Keep taking 12-a-day, typing in ALL CAPS, and let us know in a month how that works out for you. 


Cableguynoe said:


> Hey my thread got featured!
> And they all said i would never amount to anything. Who's laughing now?


Congrats on your "accomplishment".


----------



## thezeus88 (Jul 9, 2016)

A fat rail of some good cocaine. Luckily here in LA it's easy to get and some passengers even offered it up.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I get the market pantry energy drink packets from target...they have strawberry and grape. Cheaper and more convenient than redbull, monster, and rockstar. Although I crave the blue rockstar zeros, those things are fantastic!
> 
> Also, the 99 cent store has caffeine pills.


None of that sounds good for you. Lol. 
Coffee or diet Mt Dew or 5 Hour Energy


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chocolate coated coffee beans seem to kick me into a high state of alertness. I keep them in a ziplock next to me and I pop them in if I feel drowsy in the middle of a trip with a pax.



Karen Stein said:


> Tired? STOP. Take a nap. 15 minutes will do wonders.
> 
> I carry one of those horseshoe shaped pillows. Tip the seat back, set the timer, lock the car and it's off to dream land. Wake up, walk around the car while opening doors and checking things out. Now you're ready to drive.


Only problem is that you cannot take a nap if you suddenly start feeling tired in the middle of taking a pax 90 miles away.

But if I'm not on a trip with a pax when I start feeling drowsy, in the trunk I go for a nap. A nap is better than a stimulant because if you take a stimulant you won't be able to take a nap and then in the long run you'll be more tired.

Sleeping in the non-trunk part is a little more comfy but getting rousted and shaken down by the cops sucks.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

monster drinks


----------



## thezeus88 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey my thread got featured!
> And they all said i would never amount to anything. Who's laughing now?


Your mother should be very proud!!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Adderall. Tired? Feel like nodding off? Pop an Adderall and you're good to go for 24 hours.


That's prescription, right? Do you tell your Doctor it's for Uber driving or ADD


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Sleeping in the non-trunk part is a little more comfy but getting rousted and shaken down by the cops sucks.


They let you sleep in the trunk?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Chocolate coated coffee beans seem to kick me into a high state of alertness. I keep them in a ziplock next to me and I pop them in if I feel drowsy in the middle of a trip with a pax.
> .


Do you just suck on them until chocolate is gone? Do you eat them?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> They let you sleep in the trunk?


hmmmm


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

RulesUnderstood said:


> The odds are EXTREMELY high that you're dehydrated and/or that you're not getting fresh air flow if you get tired in the way described... Average ht/wt adults (around 5'10" male, 190 lbs) needs EIGHTY ozs of water, or some of which can be milk, per day...no caffeine, ever. You'll be on a constant cycle of needing more. If you stop consuming caffeine and you're exhausted, you need more sleep. Or deeper sleep. Which you can achieve by getting more sun exposure during daylight hours.
> 
> Mostly though, you probably just need energy via protein, and that's exactly what you're getting in the seeds. All seeds are nutrient dense, so consuming nuts or seeds will provide protein, which will provide energy for about 4 hrs. Please do NOT drink energy drinks....omg.


Healthy lifestyle and Uber driver are pretty much an Oxymoron. Look at the threads where people talk about what they eat while driving. Lol. 
Water leads to more bathroom breaks will driving. 
Needing more sleep is always a problem for an Uber driver. 
Getting out in daylight hours...as a nocturnal Uber driver. Lol.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Gum.. bubble gum but I don't pop it or make bubbles with pax in the car, I like spearmint it's kinda refreshing with a zing to wake you up. ,


I have found that gum can give me a 5 minute or so boost to staying in the conscious state but it is not enough. Before I found the chocolate covered coffee bean technique I was trying the gum thing. Worked okay for just starting to feel a little drowsy to keep me up for an extra couple of minutes but even with vigorous chewing I was having trouble keeping my eyes open on one trip.



Cableguynoe said:


> Do you just suck on them until chocolate is gone? Do you eat them?


I chew them up and eat them. I've also at times settled for a bag of mixed coffee beans and chocolate chips rather than chocolate covered coffee beans. Works just as well and is easier to find for sale.



Tedgey said:


> They let you sleep in the trunk?


Probably not if they knew about it. But most likely they'll just see your car parked somewhere, shine their lights in the window, and never know you are in the trunk unless they saw you getting in or someone else saw you getting in. But if they see you in the cab, what's happened to me is that they bang on the window with their flashlight. Then they made me get out and put my hands behind my head, frisked me down, and made me wait about 30 minutes before they let me go. I took my shoes off so I was standing outside in the cold with no shoes until the officer was nice enough to let me sit in his squad car while they were busy trying to see what they could find in my car through the windows, looking up my information, and doing whatever else it is that police do during such stops. I told them I did not consent to a search but they can still look in the windows with their lights. On my dashcam I have an officer trying my door too after I went in his squad car, but I locked the door with my key fobb after I got out.

If a cop rousted me in my trunk it would also be a lot less scary.

Call me a sensitive flower, but it is very scary to get rousted by someone rapidly banging a flashlight on your window next to your head and waking up to a bright light coming in. Why cops can't just knock gently on the window, I don't know, or even try using some words to wake you up. I know the cop did not try a more subtle approach because I got it on my dashcam. If someone started banging on my trunk I feel like I'd have a lot of time to wake up and react. A cop who found you in the trunk would probably still hold you just as long, but you'd probably have time to put your shoes on. Cop can't yell at you or threaten to shoot you for reaching for your shoes if he can't even see you.

On another thread I started about sleeping in your car, a poster mentioned Michael Jordan's father got shot in his car while taking a nap. Someone could shoot through the trunk but chances are they won't know you are in there at all and if they did they wouldn't be able to get a headshot right away. If someone was banging on my trunk I'd feel like I had some extra time. I could easily be ready to defend myself before anyone could force their way in. And of course if it was the police I would have time to reassess and come out in a peaceful and graceful manner.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Probably not if they knew about it. But most likely they'll just see your car parked somewhere, shine their lights in the window, and never know you are in the trunk unless they saw you getting in or someone else saw you getting in.


I see. You mean with the trunk closed


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


> Why fight it?
> 
> When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.


When I die, I want to die like my grandfather, quietly and peacefully, in his sleep, in his favorite chair, not like the passengers on his bus.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> When I die, I want to die like my grandfather, quietly and peacefully, in his sleep, in his favorite chair, not like the passengers on his bus.


Mind blown!!!!
Wow!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

After 20 yrs driving semi's, I've learned to sleep whenever, powernaps are great. But, in the case of Uber and Lyft, I simply sign out and go home. Not worth it, if it's super busy night (which I rarely do anymore), I'll grab a coffee or Mtn. Dew. No doze, red bull, monster energy, that's junk, even worse for your health than a mtn dew. When I was 20, I used to drive overnight from Denver, Co. to Hastings, Ne. to see my girlfriend, would do it every other weekend, became so dependent on No doze I couldn't function without them, even after 10 hrs of sleep.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

I have too much adrenaline going to get drowsy with pax in the car. I would be devastated if anyone got hurt while on my watch. That's enough to keep me awake.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

1. I thank God for "lane departure" and "automatic braking." 
2. Redbull Sugar Free - 20oz
3. A/C up high/windows down 
4. EDM
5. Pull Over
6. Smack myself in the face a few times



















Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Up until about 10 years ago, you could find ephedrine sulfate pills at every truck stop and Cumberland Farms in America. Then some baseball player tried to lose weight too quickly and between an improper diet, plastic sweat inducing clothing and ephedrine... he died. The lobbyists for the pharmaceutical companies used this to convince Congress to essentially ban the sale of ephedrine in the United States. Nowadays if you want ephedrine you need to go to WalMart' s and buy Primatene Tablets. A box of 60 will cost you about $10 - $12. You need to take at least two, to feel the burn....

Generic modafinal, aka Provigil and Nuvigil, will wake you up and keep you up but like all substances that REALLY WORK... a tolerance develops fairly quickly. Modafinal is a scheduled 4 drug. That means that if you order it from an overseas company it will go thru Customs in New York and your first order or two will be delayed a week or so. But it will not be confiscated and no one will show up at your door to question you about it.

Important! Some websites will tell you that modafinil was the basis for the cognitive enhancing drug that Bradley Cooper took in the movie LIMITLESS. Don't believe this B.S. Modafinil is a modified amphetamine that will wake you up and keep you up without raising your blood pressure as much as the old time classic amphetamines. But your IQ will not be enhanced!

It is not as strong as the old time amphetamines... Some of you may remember Jean Harris... she killed her employer Dr Tarnover (the author of the Scarsdale Diet) after being on Desoxyn for ten years. I always thought that she should have pleaded temporary insanity. She had to be sleep deprived!

Anyway, I don't like coffee. I start off my morning with a couple strong cups of tea, (between 4 and 6 AM) and about noon I suck down about 8 ounces of Red Bull. By 4 PM I am getting dangerous and come home.

Yeah, I should have been a pharmacist.... but I went into real estate instead. You see how well that turned out!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I see. You mean with the trunk closed


oh


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> That's prescription, right? Do you tell your Doctor it's for Uber driving or ADD


Probably the fact that you are an Uber driver is sufficient to diagnose you with mental illness, and thus eligible for a script.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Power nap


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Cocaine.


Not good.
It is illegal.
The crash is hard.
Prolonged heavy use kills kidneys.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

Red Bull does the trick, the small delicious yellow ones, or pink, but try them all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Careful! While Adderall can be very useful when used in moderation, there are serious side effects. According to WebMD and RXList, Adderall is habit forming and chronic use may lead to dependence. Adderall, which contains amphetamine and dextroamphetamine salts, is a central nervous system (CNS) stimulant used for treating attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and narcolepsy. Documented side effects of Adderall include: nervousness, restlessness, excitability, dizziness, headache, weakness, fear, anxiety, irritability, agitation, blurred vision, sleep problems (insomnia), dry mouth, unpleasant taste in mouth, diarrhea, constipation, stomach pain, nausea, vomiting, fever, hair loss, loss of appetite, weight loss, tremor, loss of interest in sex, impotence, difficulty having an orgasm, increased blood pressure, increased heart rate, and palpitations.


You left out liver damage and death.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


I stay awake by driving in the daytime


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...
> 
> For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


USAF also looooves its amphetamine....

Just sayin.



Jagent said:


> Adderall. Tired? Feel like nodding off? Pop an Adderall and you're good to go for 24 *4-6 *hours.





tohunt4me said:


> You left out liver damage and death.


NEVER take seriously an article that starts as "Sunstance/medication which CONTAINS..."

Contains???? What contains?! Adderall doesn't *contain*, it *IS* 'mixed amphetamine salts'.

Thats what it IS. Literally.



Trafficat said:


> Sleeping in the non-trunk part is a little more comfy but getting rousted and shaken down by the cops sucks.


You sleep in a trunk-trunk? Or are you referring to the back of an SUV?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You sleep in a trunk-trunk? Or are you referring to the back of an SUV?


In here:


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> In here:


I assume there is a release level inside the trunk. Still doesn't look very comfy  No room for a soft cushion or good air mattress. Is there a heater for cold winter days or cold spring nights? How can you tell when the sun comes up or go down? What about snacks, drinks, and radio? Nah, not for me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> I assume there is a release level inside the trunk. Still doesn't look very comfy  No room for a soft cushion or good air mattress. Is there a heater for cold winter days or cold spring nights? How can you tell when the sun comes up or go down? What about snacks, drinks, and radio? Nah, not for me.


Yes there is a release lever in the trunk to open to the outside as well as into the inside too. I have been finding it surprisingly cozy inside. Blanket+beanie+jacket seems to work pretty good on cool spring nights... even the main body of the car gets pretty cold in the winter, but I imagine that the trunk will still be okay if I add more blankets. There is some light that leaks into the trunk so you can tell if it is daytime. It is mostly red light as it seems to come in through a reflector, but some white light also comes in from the top. It is actually nice how dark it is though as taking a nap when the sun is too bright can be challenging. There is some room for cushion. I have been using that small foam section and the red cushion as sleeping aids but I've been thinking of improving it maybe by lining the bottom with towels or blankets, or maybe lining the whole thing with the foam would be really nice. It needs to be really cushiony but also really compact so that luggage can fit in when in driving mode.

There is plenty of room in the trunk for snacks and drinks... As for the radio, the whole point of being in the trunk is to be hidden. But I suppose you could use some ear buds or play music through your phone if you wanted.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I usually only drive Saturdays from about 3pm to 5am Sunday, on Friday I hit up my friendly neighborhood drug dealer, get a 15 mg Adderall XL capsule and $20 worth of weed, I open and take half the Adderall at about 7pm and the other half at around 1030-11 and I'm wide awake, I can go for another 10-15 hours if I want, I don't have to worry about food or sleepiness, the only drawback is having to pee like a horse at times. When I finish at about 5 I smoke a nice fat joint, have a nice meal and knock out till 2pm on Sunday. When I wake up I usually have a pounding headache so I take some Advil with about a gallon of water and feel good as new. Wow, after reading this I just realized how ridiculous I sound and the limits Uber will push you to but hey, it works for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


I carry a thermos of coffee with me. Hot or iced, depending on the season. Drink a cup and lean back in my car 15 minutes for it to kick in, then drive home or take a couple more trips depending on how awake it makes me.


----------



## Great Southern Colony (May 30, 2017)

I take 2-3 Caffeine tablets at night. Can't afford to be spending my pennies on coffee.



Trump Economics said:


> 5. Pull Over
> 6. Smack myself in the face a few times


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You sleep in a trunk-trunk? Or are you referring to the back of an SUV?


These are from our local version of the Pig Pen. Team Camry trying to make the Xchange Lease payment.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DeplorableDonald said:


> These are from our local version of the Pig Pen. Team Camry trying to make the Xchange Lease payment.
> 
> View attachment 124757
> View attachment 124758


Is #2 really a fuber airport driver???

Seems he's already got the whole shopping cart loaded up in there


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


In Cleveland, when you're tired, the airport waiting lot is the best place catch a few Zzzzs (because no one is likely to bother you with a ride request for an hour or so. <smirk>



Coachman said:


> It's hard for me to relate to the OP because I've never reached the point of feeling like I might nod off with a passenger in the car. I'm usually good until at least 1:00 or 2:00am with my caffeinated diet cokes. If I start feeling drowsy I turn off the app and call it a night.


Every now and then LRS (*'last-ride-syndrome') bites me in the ass. That '_one last ride_' takes me an hour in the wrong direction from my home. And that's where using the Zello app comes in handy so I can talk with other drivers and tell them them to keep me awake until I get back to my place. If you don't know about ZELLO - download it and search for an Uber/Lyft channel in your city. If there isn't one, start one!

* (c)2014 Michael - Cleveland


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


----------



## Jcano (Jul 18, 2016)

Even though it might not be necessarily healthy I stop by a 99ć store and buy an Excedrin pills for migraine which already contain caffeine and take them with some caffeine pills also from 99ć store, I'll keep you up for a few hours, I try to avoid any type of liquid (except water) to avoid unnecessary bathroom breaks


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> SO ARE THERE ANY NEGATIVE SIDE EFFECTS?


YES!!! UBER!!!!



Jcano said:


> Even though it might not be necessarily healthy I stop by a 99ć store and buy an Excedrin pills for migraine which already contain caffeine and take them with some caffeine pills also from 99ć store, I'll keep you up for a few hours, I try to avoid any type of liquid (except water) to avoid unnecessary bathroom breaks


Are u guys really that desperate for cheap fares?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberTrucker said:


> Are u guys really that desperate for cheap fares?


what does that have to do with staying awake?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's a sign you probably have a sleep deficit. The best thing is to throw out your alarm clock and just awake when your body naturally wakes up. Also there are apps like Sleep as Android which can help track the amount of sleep and sleep quality you get. These will help alert you if you are running a sleep deficit. Most people are.

When you are tired you absolutely need to go offline and get home ASAP. No exceptions. Recently I had a huge dog run right out in front of me from behind a parked car. No warning. I had a passenger in the car and had a split second to react and slam on the brakes. I just missed that big dumb dog by inches. Had I been tired or not paying attention I would have surely killed that dog, had to contact Uber, destroyed much of my vehicle, and probably would have been out for weeks. Even worse, what if instead it were a kid and not a dog? It's no joke. For you or anyone else *if you are tired then get off the road*. You can always make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Coke


----------



## ubeycanoobey (May 3, 2017)

meth?


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> what does that have to do with staying awake?


Finding anyway to stay awake by any means possible just to make that penny. Like the op said, he has started snoozing off with a passenger onboard. He crashes and something happens to that passenger, he will not be able to sleep again.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Up until about 10 years ago, you could find ephedrine sulfate pills at every truck stop and Cumberland Farms in America. Then some baseball player tried to lose weight too quickly and between an improper diet, plastic sweat inducing clothing and ephedrine... he died.


Yup. Steve Bechler. But let's not forget the terrible work of the trainers and then the team doctor. The amazing thing about it is the bottle said hey this stuff can be dangerous so only take a few and make sure you eat and drink. His wife told him hey you gotta eat something. You can't just take pills, it'll kill you. His teammates told him that. They hold the pill manufacturer responsible.

Remember how great metabolife used to be?


----------



## Great Southern Colony (May 30, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> These are from our local version of the Pig Pen. Team Camry trying to make the Xchange Lease payment.
> 
> View attachment 124757
> View attachment 124758


How does he open and close the boot from under all that stuff? Not for the claustrophobic.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I go to bed at 10:00-11:00 and wake up at about 17:00-18:00 before starting a shift somewhere between 20:30 and 22:00.


After about a month i was used it to, several years later and it's normal and i can't snap back the other way easily.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UberPirateIPO said:


>


One of the great characters of Taxi, Louie De Palma


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


> Why fight it?
> 
> When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.


I think this is probably the best post ever...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KevRyde said:


> I think this is probably the best post ever...


Agreed! Should be it's own featured thread!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Death is nowhere mentioned as a cause for deactivation. Uber on!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am now experimenting to see if a Turmeric Latte will give me a pick me up and take the place of coffee. In the land of coffee (Seattle/Starbucks), coffee addiction is common.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Drugs and booze!!!! Then get a lap dance by the stripper pax I'm dropping off.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

Elevate your left foot up 3-6 inches off the floor while driving


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I have been "blessed" with Attention Deficit Disorder. What that means is: my doctor ‍⚕ gives me a legal prescription for Adderal. 

Uber on!!!


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Yea, I'll pull over and either take 20 minute nap in car or 5 hour energy. 

5 hour energy I took when I was TIRED I was away INSTANTLY and stayed awake for 12 more hours...

So be careful


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...
> 
> For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


I can attest to the efficacy of modafinil. It doesn't make your heart race like caffeine, and it's a lot more effective in not just keeping you awake, but mentally focused, as well.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

I was drinking coffee but at 300 cal ea I went to tea, but not enough punch! Now I am using these, 1 packet will keep me up for hours.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OVCG444/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah I do not mess around with sleepiness. As soon as I get sleepy, I head home to rest. I drive like crap when I am sleepy.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). ... is a medication used to treat narcolepsy ... when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


Good info, thanks! I have several sleep disorders (part of the reason I like this gig). I am always curious about treatments. Do you find it effective at treating your condition?



marcoracecar said:


> Nothing works better than a power nap. Took 2 this morning when I was charging up my car.


You should check out some of the info on Biphasic and polyphasic sleep, I have known a few people who swear by it. Not 100% sure myself as I have some strange sleep patterns/cycles/habits/disorders that make things like "a good night's rest" hard to gauge. It's neat in theory though. Here are some other articles on them (I have not completely vetted all of these sites).

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/90-minutes-sleep-cycle.html

Some general "anatomy of sleep" type stuff:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/between-you-and-me/201307/your-sleep-cycle-revealed

...& here's the club...for sleeping...not sure how that works...

https://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/beginners/

...they have a *free*_ ebook. 
_
*[[commentary:*_ Giving away a book made of electrons? They must really know their stuff to invest in that publishing venture. I know, amazing!...lolz. I just thought that was funny.*]]*_

Sorry, when you have insomnia, you have to feed your brain almost constantly or it keeps you up all night.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I have been "blessed" with Attention Deficit Disorder. What that means is: my doctor ‍⚕ gives me a legal prescription for Adderal.
> 
> Uber on!!!


I know a guy who knows a guy that gets me Adderall on demand


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I use Crystal Lite ENERGY. They are boxes of little individual drink powder packets. Pour one in a 16 oz bottle of water, and there you go! Unlike Rock Star and the other energy drinks, Crystal Lite is like koolaid or Gatorade meaning that it does not go flat or change flavor if you drink only some and drink the rest later. Because of this I can keep one bottle of this in my cup holder and sip off it my entire shift anytime I get tired, even with pax in the car. It just looks like a water bottle full of Mio or some other water enhancer. No need for the pax to be concerned because they see you sipping on a Rock Star or other energy drink. Pax always ask, " So how long you been driving today?" Or... " So is this the start of your shift or the end of your shift?" There's a reason they ask this. Why give them an exuse to blame you for anything that goes wrong on the trip on you being tired and not alert or report "Safety" as an issue to Uber.


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Agent99, Turmeric has been recommended to me as a food supplement that can reduce joint inflammation. .. (Not THAT joint!). If it is helping offset the gout and the degenerative arthritis in my right knee I haven't noticed. More power to you if you can drink it as a hot beverage early in your day... a couple of cups of tea (black or green) and maybe a Red Bull is all my stomach can handle when I first crawl out of bed.

First time users of Modafinil: Read the Wikipedia article. Then watch the film LIMITLESS. The very first time that you use Modafinil you may be lucky enough to have the mental set and the physical setting to accomplish a great many things that you have wanted to do but somehow failed to accomplish.

It is this initial response to Modafinil that gave rise to the incorrect claim that it is a nootropic, an IQ enhancing drug. *It is not*. In my experience it is a modified amphetamine that does not make your blood pressure rise (too much) and that has a 12 hour half life. It does not show up in standard urine tests and the DEA does not consider it a drug with much potential for abuse.

Nonetheless, when I got a ping from a guy who wanted to go to Manhattan this morning and I knew that coming back was going to be a bumper to bumper nightmare, I swallowed a 200 MG pill. The round trip was 5 hours, my $$$ take was $100 and the pill had cost me $1.40. Could I have done the job without the pill? Probably, but I am afraid of bumper to bumper traffic. There is no margin of error if your attention wanders for a moment. The modafinil kept me focused and my reflexes sharp.

Now I am home and ready to crash. Far, far better to crash into your bed than into another moving vehicle...

PS: How many of you were fans of Boston Legal? Do you recall the story arc where Denny Crane defended his use of amphetamines because they allowed him to stave off, or work around, his encroaching Alzheimer's disease? It's not all about getting "high"!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I keep listening to this track @ night , again and again..and drink only redbull


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

McDonald's Iced Coffee French Vanilla works for me. Also, QT's frozen cappuccino!

If I start getting tired I will pull into a QT, recline my seat and bust out the neck pillow and take a nap sometimes a two hour one LMAO.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...
> 
> For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


If you are going to be going for long period wothout sleep, the only safe way to operate heavy machinery like cars is with drugs. Preferably legal drugs that you have a legitment script for. Microsleep and driving is no good.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yesterday a pax told me he used to put water in his mouth and just hold it there. It would help him stay awake when he used to commute 2 hours to work.
I tried it and I think it could help. Although I wasn't too tired yesterday, but I think it's a good tip to have in my back pocket.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Usually make a cup of coffee to go before I leave the house and drink it slowly so I can avoid those bathroom hunts while driving.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

If I get too tired, I pull over and take a nap. A 30 minute nap does wonders.

Energy drinks rarely ever work on me, and the same thing applies to coffee. When I do drink energy drinks, it's usually V8 energy drinks (I prefer their Black Cherry flavor). I suffer from bouts of insomnia and if I do go to sleep after work, even the slightest noise can wake me up and it can take a few hours for me to fall asleep again.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

McDonald's large coffee and vitamin B12.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Chocolate coated coffee beans seem to kick me into a high state of alertness. I keep them in a ziplock next to me and I pop them in if I feel drowsy in the middle of a trip with a pax.
> 
> .


I tried these beans from Trader Joes and they really help!


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

When my energy packets run out after 5 hrs sleep for 30 minutes at the airport and I’m. Ready to roll to bar close! Nothing can replace sleep! But sleep


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So is the monkey...

The only one that slaps my face...

And drops the windows at 80mph...

I only drive at night...

So I sleep days...except of course...

When I am reading...

how to stay awake driving...8>O

Rakos


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I eat a Snickers, follow it with a 5-Hour Energy and take a blast of Meth and I'm good to go for 4-6 more hours.


----------



## TimmyZ1 (Jan 16, 2018)

I turn off the app and go home. No reason to risk myself, passengers other drivers and my car because I'm dead tired. With that being said I'm lucky because I work from home.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

*******.com.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 20 hour day on Friday, I'm a college student so I'm up at 5:00 am every day and Friday and Saturdays are the hardest for me because I work from after school at 2:00 pm on Friday to around 2 or 3 am Saturday morning. Then get some sleep and work 11:00 am to 2 or 3 am Sunday morning. This is how I roll:

This....









Or This....


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't worry we'll soon have automatic flying Jetson cars, so tired driving will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Don't worry we'll soon have automatic flying Jetson cars, so tired driving will be a thing of the past.


Figure at least 50 years away...8>)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Figure at least 50 years away...8>)


Rello Rakos!


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


I don't mess with sleep. Ever. If you are tired pullover And in the ride. Or finish the ride and go offline.


Charismatic Megafauna said:


> Why fight it?
> 
> When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.


Ha ha ha!!



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to encourage driving when you're tired and should be getting some rest.
> But sometimes I'm out there and it just hits me. Sometimes I'm about 30 minutes away from home when this happens.
> What do you guys do?
> I always have sunflower seeds in my car. Those work pretty good for me. I'll usually spit them out into an empty coffee cup.
> ...


Really the only safe way to handle that situation is to finish the ride that you're currently on and go offline and get some sleep. I get so many comments from passengers who want to know if I'm just starting my day or just ending it, because they are concerned about whether or not their Uber driver us going to fall asleep. Get some sleep.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So is the monkey...
> 
> The only one that slaps my face...
> 
> ...


Been there done that!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Been there done that!


Did you say...

You were Slapping a monkeys face...???

Or were you spanking the monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I never tell pax my actual shift start times. I always fudge it by a few hours shorter. I know my body better than my pax. I'm a small female so some pax may think a 6 hour shift is to long for me. Some pax may try to equate my sleep requirements to theirs. I've heard many people say they can't function without 9 hours sleep. I personally can't sleep more than 7 hours without feeling groggy the next day. I'm a college student so I only work Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. I never work more than 12 hours (real time, not Uber time.) I will cut my shift short even in the middle of a surge, and I have done that, because I my driving was starting to become impaired by fatigue. There's always another day, another surge.

As a former semi truck driver for 9 years, I'm well aware of the signs that your body is getting to the point of caffeine no longer having an effect on keeping you alert.

*Symptoms of fatigue*
Fatigue is easy to detect, with symptoms including:


yawning
sore or heavy eyes
slower reaction times
finding you're daydreaming and not concentrating on your driving
driving speed creeps up or down
impatience
impaired driving performance such as poor gear changes
stiffness and cramps
loss of motivation

Imagining stuff that is not there is another warning. My first trucking company I worked for was a "Churn n Burn" type company, meaning they ran their drivers past the point of exhaustion just to get their freight delivered. 70 hour work weeks with often 3 to 5 hours sleep each night is the norm with these companies. Hot/cold, dusty truck stops with loud idling trucks/ reefers everywhere are not the most ideal sleeping conditions.

They do this because they know that a newbie trucker (less than 1 year experience) rarely can get a job at a reputable company because most of those companies only hire drivers with 2 years or more experience. A rookie trucker has to put up with the Churn n Burn companies before they make it to a company with decent hours and wages. The company I worked for was so known for the way they run their truckers to the ground that their nickname, based off the acronym of the company name was "Crash'n Roll Stunt Team" (The n is not included. Many truckers know the horror stories of this company.)

Quite a few times before I made out of my 2 year stint with the bad company, I experienced many incidents resulting from sleep deprivation. Thank God I never had an accident. Once I was driving down the highway at 60 mph and I "saw" a man jogging in the lane next to me, at 60 mph. Another time I slammed on my breaks because I saw clear as day, the creature from Jeepers Creepers fly up my hood and land sprawled against my windshield, glaring and snarling in at me. I left 300 feet of rubber on the highway with that one. I had been awake for 32 hours. Anyways I made it out of that company safely and my last 7 years driving trucks was with a reputable company. I only left because I developed bad asthma due to constantly being around hundreds of idling trucks daily.

Here are a couple of links on driver fatigue.

http://www.tac.vic.gov.au/road-safety/safe-driving/tips-and-tools/fighting-fatigue

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/safety/driver-safety/cmv-driving-tips-driver-fatigue


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> *******.com.


Wow!!!!

I was just a google images type of guy.

But I must say, the last 2 hours have been the best 2 hours of my life!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I was just a google images type of guy.
> 
> But I must say, the last 2 hours have been the best 2 hours of my life!


Tell me that won't keep you awake. It might be somewhat distracting but far better than falling asleep.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Slapping a monkeys face


Slapping the monkey! Where has this euphemism been all my life?

Eh not much, jus chillin, checkin out *******, slapping the monkey. Might grab a pizza later...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Provigil (modafinil). If it's safe enough for the USAF to give their pilots, then...
> 
> For the record - I'm not recommending or encouraging anyone to take a prescription pharmaceutical product to avoid sleeping. I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Provigil is a medication used to treat narcolepsy in shift workers. I take it sparingly, because while Provigil can keep me awake for up to 48 hours continuously, when it wears off I will sleep for almost 18 hours straight.


Modafinal is a Class 4 drug. Customs does not give a rat's ass if you are ordering it from India. They have their hands full with all forms of opiates and prescription pain killers. I order 200, 200 mg pills every 3 months. Costs about $200.... 2 days worth of work.

Primatene is still available at Walgreen's and WalMart's pharmacy. Each Primatene tablet contains 12.5 mg of ephedrine hcl.... the basis for every form of amphetamine. Some websites charge $50 or more for 1 box, but you can buy it at Ct pharmacies for under $12 for 60 pills. Of course, you do have to submit your driver's license and sign an oath that you will not be using the product to make crystal meth....

I say sleep is over-rated!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> But I must say, the last 2 hours have been the best 2 hours of my life!


Your arm will probably hurt too much to drive tomorrow..So you'll have you stay home..and look at more *******.com


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I was just a google images type of guy.
> 
> But I must say, the last 2 hours have been the best 2 hours of my life!


For the life of me...

I cannot find the monkey channel...

All there is...is stupid human tricks...8>O

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I was just a google images type of guy.
> 
> But I must say, the last 2 hours have been the best 2 hours of my life!


Did you make eye contact?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you make eye contact?


 Not sure. 
I was clicking on videos so fast it felt like this


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Monster Java and diet Mtn Dew.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> Monster Java and diet Mtn Dew.


A bit more caffeine...

And you could walk on that Salt Lake...8>)

Rakos








PS. Don't mind me...I've had 6 cups of coffee...8>)


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

For emergency keep chillies with you ,im not joking


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Vin4all (May 10, 2018)

If you are real real real drowsy, go offline, park the car in a safe spot, open the windows a wee bit (lock yourself in - u don't want some weirdo to snatch something from you) lean your seat way back and take a short 5 - 10 mins nap. It works for me.


----------

